# Phillip Pullman- His Dark Materials



## BookwormA (Nov 1, 2004)

I think these are superb books (I am more preferable to the first one- The Golden Compass).  They are written for children but are really for adults.  One of my adult friends, who's a neighbor, is a fan of Pullman as well, and he says that Pullman (as an Oxford University alumni) really knows his PARADISE LOST and WILLIAM BLAKE.  I definately recommend the books.


----------



## A_MacLaren (Nov 2, 2004)

I loved His Dark Materials (in Australia and Europe, the first book is called 'The Northern Lights'. We don't even have the northern lights in Australia. We have southern ones sometimes, I think).
The first book is the best, but The Amber Spyglass was just so damned sad. It was great.


----------



## blademasterzzz (Nov 3, 2004)

Yea, I loved the three books too, they're my favourites. I don't really liked his other books, though... they weren't as original.


----------



## bobothegoat (Nov 3, 2004)

It's been quite some years since I've read those books.  I've been meaning to reread them for some time now...  I loved those books when I read them.


----------



## wudstok77 (Nov 3, 2004)

I will have to pick these books up and read them, I checked out a few reviews and what's been written here and now they've become a must read


----------



## Iorek Brynison (Nov 3, 2004)

The books are one of the best books ever written. Golden Compass and Subtle Knife are two of my most favourite books and Amber Spyglass is the best book I've read this year.


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Nov 3, 2004)

Hah, for those of you who don't know, Iorek Brynison is a character from HDM ..


----------



## kitaria (Jan 11, 2005)

Dark Materials.. one of the most amazing trilogies i have read... 

out of this world, very well written, easy to read, but you can feel yourself being pulled into this imagined world...


----------



## lisajane (Jan 11, 2005)

I think I have #2 and #3 still around here somewhere. But I never read #1, so that's probably why I gave up on #2. There's a book called _Child X_ by Lee Weatherly in which the characters perform a stage version of Northern Lights.


----------

